

Syrian rebel commander eats dead soldier's heart on video - salimmadjd
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/human-rights-watch-outraged-by-video-showing-syrian-rebel-commander-abu-sakkar-cutting-out-government-soldiers-heart-and-eating-it-8615112.html

======
leephillips
I have nothing useful to say, but please allow me: Holy crap! It's getting
hard to remain jaded.

~~~
DanBC
This is shocking, but the tales of rape used as a weapon are (to me) far far
worse.

Also what kinds of diseases can he catch from eating a lump of human heart and
liver?

~~~
leephillips
I agree with that. It's just that this was a somewhat new and unexpected
variety of depravity.

